#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Can you buy Temazepam over the counter?

## Uncoolelvis

Hi, sometimes I suffer from insomnia and was wondering if you can buy Temazepam over the counter in LOS?  :Sleepy:

----------


## Spin

The official answer is no you cannot.
But if you ask enough pharmacys eventually you will find one to cut a deal with.
Anything that acts on the central nervous system is not available over the counter, even though you can openly pay cash for all manner of anti biotics and stuff.

----------


## daveboy

> Hi, sometimes I suffer from insomnia and was wondering if you can buy Temazepam over the counter in LOS?


Smackhead

----------


## Little Chuchok

^^^No, but you can go to a local Doctor and he/she will prescibe it.Temazepam is a shite drug for sleeping anyway.try Ambian or stillnox.ten times better.

----------


## mrsquirrel

You can buy Xanax in Pattaya over the counter.

1mg bad boys as well

----------


## hunter

> ^^^No, but you can go to a local Doctor and he/she will prescibe it.Temazepam is a shite drug for sleeping anyway.try Ambian or stillnox.ten times better.


Nitrazapan    :Wink:

----------


## Uncoolelvis

Thanks for the help guys esp OC and LC, no I'm not a smaky I prefer the crack pipe (probably why I can't get no sleep).
After trying a few different types I find Temaz gives you a hangover a nice strong coffee will belt out. 
Thanks again,  :Smile:

----------

